# How can I breed out fox from a siamese line?



## paradisomousery (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I've tried researching as much information regarding fox/tan but I can't quite find what I'm actually looking for so thought I'd try my luck here! I've received a siamese fox from a breeder in my area with such beautiful points and I'm in a bit of a predicament. I'm wanting to breed him with a good black self I have to not only help improve points but also so I can get rid of the fox and to create a self black line.

From my knowledge of breeding pieds and siamese for a few years now I think I've got my head around it and I'm thinking that I could breed offspring together to make better pointed siamese and breed offspring to mum to make more blacks. I know that tan is dominate but from my research fox is c-diluted/chinchilla and those are recessives so both parents would need to carry it to pass on to offspring right? So in conclusion if I breed black self doe to siamese fox buck I'd get mostly self blacks/doves? Could possibly get tans as I know it's dominant or am I totally wrong? Lol.

Bit of genetic background;
Self Black - Carries pp, possibly pied.
Siamese Fox - Carries pp and pied.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

To my recollection...

Tan is dominant to Black and recessive to all dominant A (Agouti, Brindle, Dominant Red, etc) genes. However, by breeding to an a/a mouse, you will breed out the a^t (Tan). I am not sure what a Siamese Fox is. Most Fox variations require two pairs of the c^ch (Chinchilla) gene.

I am going to assume that your mouse is a^t/a ch/cch. To get ride of the Tan gene and get more Siamese or Black mice, breed this mouse to a Black or Siamese mouse. Unless you breed to a dominant A (Agouti, Brindle, Dominant Red, etc) mouse, you will get Tan mice in the next generation regardless.

You can remove the Fox gene by breeding to a a/a mouse, such as Black.
Black- a/a C/*
Offspring would likely be: Black carrying Himilayan


----------



## paradisomousery (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for your reply! Ended up posting this on the facebook group and got similar responses to yours. Basically I learnt that tan/agouti are dominate so can't be carried so if it doesn't look agouti or tan then it ain't lol, and then I understood the whole hetero/**** dynamic and how it works.

So cool getting to learn even more about genetics, I've been breeding 10 years now and I'm still learning!


----------

